# Scents Associated With Halloween!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Halloween is just more than the creatures, tales, Monster Fests, Trick-Or-Treating, decorations etc. There are scents that automatically put you in the mood for the holiday. What are some of your favorites?

1. Dead Leaves: Either the scent of the smoke from some burning, or the subtle, yet definitly noticeable scent of the clustered piles here and there or the ones you traed on or that still cling to the bare bones of the dead trees.

2. The scent given off by those cheap, plastic pumpkins that have been around since the inception of the holiday.

3. The wind. Yes, the wind itself has one. The clean air that is. Not applicable if you live downwind of a fertilizer factory.

4. Candies made specifically for that time of year. Especially Candy Corn.

5. Candles, of course!

Gonna go with 5 for now. Give someone else a crack at it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I use an oil burner year round to burn scented oils that are reminiscent of the dark half of the year. Here's what smells I use:


Patchouli
Cinammon
Green Apple
Pumpkin

Yankee Candle also used to make a candle called "Witch's Brew" that mixed the scents of Patchouli and pumpkin for a really cool Halloween scent.

The other smells that remind me of Halloween are Apple cider, decaying leaves, and candy corn. Oh yeah, and the smell of black spray paint since I use so much of it to touch up the cemetery fences when the paint cracks.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

As I sit here burning a pumpkin spice candle, I was reminded of this thread. Just thought I'd give it a good 'old bump to see if I can give it a kickstart.

*bump*


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've wanted to try some of these but never have gotten around to it.

"...the smell of a freshly dug grave in your cemetery..." Now that could add to the ambiance.

http://www.dreamreapers.com/sinisterscents.htm


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hmmm... Scents associated with Halloween, huh?
It almost seems that they have all been covered. lol But I think I could come up with a few. They are different for me because my anniversary is on Halloween so I think of...

Beer
Pot and
Sex

 :jol:


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The scent of a circus with freshly popped popcorn and the sweet smell of cotton candy.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nefarious1 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Beer
> Pot and
> ...


LOL

Nice to bring back those memories of Halloween past.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

1. Candles 
2. crisp cool air (not downwind of a fertilizer company 
3. apples
4. cinnamon
5. patchulli

Just to name a few


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I can think of one that's been missed. The strong odor of latex masks in all the stores that sell Halloween costumes and decorations. :jol:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

That's a good one, I find that smell mixed with the candy in the next isle over is very strong  Always a pleasant smell this time of year .. I also forgot for myself, the smell of Pumpkin bread and pumpkin seeds. Those were always cooking this time of year at home


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Patchouli?

*gag*


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

So soothing is Patchoulli.. hehe


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah... Gotta agree with the husband on this one.

Patchouli =


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Let me think - apple cider, powdered sugar donuts, caramel apples cooking, candy corn, the damp scent of the dying leaves you get in the air on a crisp night of TOT'ing.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I know it's only August, but I couldn't resist bumping this thread. I'm looking so forward to a respite from the heat and the start of Autumn, I can't stand it!

burning leaves
homemade caramel popcorn
a newly-opened bag of Brach's mallocreme pumpkins
the inside of a freshly-carved pumpkin
spice or licorice scented candles


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I love this thread. Good going here Double G. Hopefully it will be cool enough in NW Florida this year that you will get the chill breeze also associated with the holiday. I so love the smell of wood/dead leaf fires on the icy air. :jol:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Fall definitely has it's own "scent". It's almost imperceptible, but at the very end of the summer you can smell it on one of those precious and fleeting cool breezes that comes along.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The faint smell of rotting leaves after the first couple of rains.

I agree with grapegrl, that "scent" can be very hard to catch. My wife calls it the "Halloween" scent.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love to burn candles with fragrances of Apple-cinnamon, Granny Smith, Spiced Pumpkin, Trick or Treat, Golden spiced pear, harvest, hazelnut coffee.

The smell of a freshly cut pumpkin
Pumpkin pie baking
The change in the air
Candy corn
Popcorn balls
Candy apples & caramel apples
The Cranberry Festival in the pinelands (it's a week or two before before Halloween)
Making Applesauce (my sister-in-law and I make and can the applesauce. We go to the farm and pick them in the fields and while we're there, the farm stand already had their Halloween items, pumpkins, and seasonal items for sale. It's a wonderful trip)
Apple Cider donuts and Apple Cider by the gallons (same farm we go to)
The smell of cornstalks and hay
Definitely the latex masks and props in the stores and when you open a box that contains a new prop or costume.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Pumpkin scented candles yes,
citronella torches (only use them at halloween)
wet dirt
also every time we have a bon fire: smoke scents wonderful
Chili..we have a huge roaster full for our party every yr.
candy corn 
caramel apples
cornstalks, 
Crisp fall air
freshly made wapaghoulie, 
to many to mention almost everything i see or smell makes me think of halloween...what can i make with that ...HAHA I LOVE IT.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Burnt pumpkin from the candle inside.
Grapes heavy on the vine.
candy of any sort...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Greasy Halloween make-up and spirit gum.
Halloween Sugar cookies
Carved pumpkins with candles burning the lid
The smell of mixed candy in the Trick-or-treat bowl.
Fog from my fog machine


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

candy corn
pumpkins with the candle burning the lid ( I think this is a must-have)
Candles; Harvest, Autumn Leaves and Spiced Pumpkin
corn shocks and hay bales
mulled apple cider
burning leaves
and Cloves


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Fall wind, ya know the kind...
Latex masks
apple cider...yummy with cinnimon


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow, I see that there are a lot of others who love the same things! LOL

freshly cut pumpkin, 
pumpkin seeds baking, 
latex masks, 
that vonderful Halloween/autumn smell in the crisp air, 
burning leaves,
sweet smell of Hay
bonfires
pumpkin pie
homemade buns
chocolate candy
pumpkin bread
anise candies
warmed apple cider with red hots dissolved in it
cinnamon


There are more but i am getting depressed and excited at the same time. I need my Halloween fix LOL :>


----------



## sarahtlee (Jul 14, 2006)

Here are my favorite scents in the world - 

Pumpkin guts
The way a candle smells burning inside a pumpkin
Dried leaves on a chilly day
Cinnamon
Apple Cider
Pumpkin pie
Candy corn


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

that sweet,almost strawberry scent of the fog used at our local haunt.
dead wood
bon fires
burning leaves
wet earth
the orchards and vineyards on a warm night with the top down.
The smell of the harvest festivals. mostly hay bales elephant ears and apples.
the smell of snow on the wind


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with everyone else - there's that smell in the wind, sometimes mixed with burning leaves - apple pie baking - cider warming on the stove - candles burning - and that smell when you carve a pumpkin and of course toasting seeds afterwards :jol:


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I definately agree! I always smell burning leaves, and just plain leaves here alot. Candles, the smell of carving pumpinks, and the cool Fall breeze outside.


----------



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

1.Smell of decay from dead leaves and other dead and dying plants.
2.Smell of burning leaves.
3.Smell of smoke from peoples chimneys.
4.The smell of freshly cut firewood. My dad and I go around to friends farms to clean up deadd trees to use as firewood.
5.The smell of pumpkin.
6.Smell of fall foods such as apples.
7.Smell of the cool air.
8. Smell of fall rain.
9. Vanilla. We have these pumkin candles scented with vanilla.
10.Smell of freshly harvested crops especially if you live in the midwest.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Lilly said:


> freshly made wapaghoulie,


Whatdahellizzat?

I think of Halloween any time I smell liquid latex, spirit gum, or... wood smoke mixed with any damp earth scent like leaf rot or wet dirt.
:jol:


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Nefarious1 said:


> Hmmm... Scents associated with Halloween, huh?
> It almost seems that they have all been covered. lol But I think I could come up with a few. They are different for me because my anniversary is on Halloween so I think of...
> 
> Beer
> ...


LOL


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I enjoy the smell of fog on my props. I keep some props in my game room for decoration as well as storage, and if you get close to them you can smell the fog juice. That is a sweet smell to me!


----------

